# Eating a mountain lion



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I am working for a Pastor who has a Pope and Young mulie. He has lots of bow kills on elk and deer. He and his wife both got lions with bows in 06 and ate them. They said the guides up there in Montana bickered over the meat. Have any of you guys and gals ever had it or heard of it


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I know a Mexican family in Pleasanton that eats bobcats. rs


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I imagine it's not much different than eating at a taco stand on the southside of San Antonio. A lot of the time, you're probably eating gato, and never know it.:rotfl:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Never occurred to me.

But I did find this>>> http://www.recipesforwildgame.com/lion/lion_recipes.htm :biggrin:


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Amen! on the Gato!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What do you mean the guides bickered? Did they want the meat? Eating any kinda cat just doesn't sound right to me. Kinda like eating coyote.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Although I havn't ever had to eat it, the cpl I have skint sure did have some nice looking meat>>maybe the other, other white meat...WW


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Pretty nasty if you ask me. I hope I'm never that hungry.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Your missing out if you don't try it. Definitely the other white meat. Think of real mild flavored Lamb or Venison and your close to the flavor.

Dos ordenes de Gato grande porfavor, con Cerveza, Esta muy sabrosa.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

I tried it 40 years ago at a bear camp 18 miles up in the Colorado mountains. At 13 years old, on a bear hunting trip from what I can recall it was better than corned beef which is what we ate the other 9 days of the hunt. But I have not had any since. Kinda sweet and chewy, but after riding horses up and down mountains for 10 or so hours everyday, by the time we got back to camp whatever was on the table was what we ate and were grateful without question or complaint. I sure got tired of corned beef and have not eaten any since.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Eating any kinda cat just doesn't sound right to me.


ROTFLMAO!  H/U


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Big cat loin is actually pretty good table fare and very, very similar to pork ... tried it in Sheridan, Wyoming. Our guides dogs pushes a very large Tom into a tree in an 80 year old woman's backyard ... needless to say, she didn't mind that we "removed" him.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have not skinned a ML but I have skinned many bobcats and I can tell you if the meat tastes anything like it smells... you have to be real hungry to eat it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

JD761 said:


> I imagine it's not much different than eating at a taco stand on the southside of San Antonio. A lot of the time, you're probably eating gato, and never know it.:rotfl:


You obviously aren't familiar with our health department or the Kitchen Cops on channel 4...

Anyway, those taco stands on the south side of San Antonio have the best food in town...Just like Mama makes it.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> I have not skinned a ML but I have skinned many bobcats and I can tell you if the meat tastes anything like it smells... you have to be real hungry to eat it.


Willard.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

They say it's great, white meat and ,I know this is wierd, but they said try to imagine a cross between pork and quail. I think I would eat some if the opportunity ever presented it's elf. 

Bucksnort, yes the guides argued over who was going to get the meat.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

The guides do love it. My sisters father in law guides bear and mountain lion hunts in BC. He said without a doubt his favorite meat was mountain lion.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Willard.


Huh?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> Huh?


Old, old old old OLD comedy tape about cowboys. There were three of them and Willard was . . . .different. One night the other two were sitting around the campfire and one noted the coyote didn't start howling like he had been.

"yep. Reckon not. Willard et him".

Not that funny in retelling, hilarious on the tape.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*Good Stuff*

@ least that is what I'm told.

Jed


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

If it tastes anything like COUGAR I say game on!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> If it tastes anything like COUGAR I say game on!


Be careful with those COUGARS, I hear some of them have a fishy taste.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

It seemed like many of the mountain men preferred it over everything else. Seems I've read that several times.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't care how good it tastes, I just couldn't get over the fact that I was eating a **** cat.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> Anyway, those taco stands on the south side of San Antonio have the best food in town...Just like Mama makes it.


No doubt the food is top notch, just never know what exactly I'm eating. Still go out of my way to get some food on that side of town.


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*right...*



Solid Action said:


> Pretty nasty if you ask me. I hope I'm never that hungry.


pfffft. I have never seen you turn down anything. Especially if it's wrapped in a tortilla!

heck...it probably tastes like chicken


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Hair Trigger said:


> pfffft. I have never seen you turn down anything. Especially if it's wrapped in a tortilla!
> 
> heck...it probably tastes like chicken


Watching my carb intake their phuzzy, I'd probaby eat it without the tort.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Taste Like Corsican?*

I hear that mountain lion taste like corsican ram........


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

*EATIN CAT*



Roughneck said:


> I don't care how good it tastes, I just couldn't get over the fact that I was eating a **** cat.


I have never eatin a pussy cat but I have drug a 30 minute kiss thru one or two of em.:tongue:


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I tasted some when I hunted in Mexico; it was o.k. I'll stick to beef...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It's excellent. And like a couple of folks have said, the old trappers and mountain men in the 1800s would walk around elk and buffalo to get to "painter" meat.


----------

